
The ill-fated tale of Phoneys that went #1 on the App Store - kjhughes
https://medium.com/@ahow/the-ill-fated-tale-of-phoneys-the-stupid-little-sticker-pack-that-went-1-on-the-app-store-4934d4372352#.13rld2rsf
======
sbierwagen
Apple doesn't have the ability to kill an app remotely? Because otherwise this
guy is telling me to spend a buck on an app that might disappear.

~~~
Someone
Apple has that ability ([http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3358134/Apples-
Jobs-co...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3358134/Apples-Jobs-
confirms-iPhone-kill-switch.html)), but naturally, it wants to use "the atomic
option" only in extreme situations. I don't think they have ever used it.
Certainly, [http://www.businessinsider.com/brazil-orders-apple-to-use-
ip...](http://www.businessinsider.com/brazil-orders-apple-to-use-iphone-app-
kill-switch-2014-8) claims it was never used up to august 2014.

I also would expect Apple would repay buyers if they ever did pull the switch,
but don't take that as a guarantee.

